# Simple question for Expert



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Do you get more volume out of a 16 bit sound decoder than from an 8 bit, that is saying both decoders are 1 watt and 8 ohm, using the same speaker in a box?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm no expert but I'd have thought you might get more volume by using a bigger or more sensitive speaker.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

volume would be the same, function of power and speaker efficiency , however due to a doubled sample amount, the 16 'should' sound better, but a lot depends on the actual sound sample//


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

wvgca said:


> volume would be the same, function of power and speaker efficiency , however due to a doubled sample amount, the 16 'should' sound better, but a lot depends on the actual sound sample//


That is kind of what I thought. Working at putting sound in the Bachmann 44 tonner, largest speaker that I can fit is the Digitrax boxed SP26158B tied to the SDN144OS N scale decoder.

The only sound equipped Loco I have right now is the Broadway SW1500 and full volume it is loud, have the master volume on it down just over half. 

So next stop is a speaker that will also fit but is rated at 1 Watt instead of the 1/2 watt of the SP26158B. Might also get little more volume by closing off that part of the body to use as the speaker box rather than fitting a boxed speaker.

Was looking at putting sound in a blue box Athearn, but its cheaper to simple buy another Broadway SW and repainting it. Still wonder about the decoder if there is not another one that would be better.

Thanks for confirming what I thought, 16 bit will sound better but how much better can a horn sound. LOL


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's my understanding that the wattage rating of a speaker is
the maximum power it can handle from an amplifier without
distortion. In my opinion a higher wattage speaker would not
of itself increase volume but reproduce the sound with better
quality which might have the effect of greater loudness.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm guessing that you are using the newer single motor version of the 44 ton , quite a bit easier to wire up, and more room of top of the actual chassis for new decoder and speaker .. I have am over sized climax body on one of the older two motor chassis's and there is not much extra room, thinking about replacing the chassis with a 45 ton, like the look of the external wheel weights,and connector link arms..


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

It is the newer single motor 44 tonner, lots of room for the decoder, speaker is going to fit but need to do some cutting on the frame. Have the 70 tonner also but have not even taken it out of the box yet, to many things need finish before starting another project.

I wanted to just put sound in my favorite SW but think its much easier to just get another Broadway SW and repaint.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

James

I have 2 of the 70 tonners but DCC without sound.

If after you install the sound you have any room
left under the hood, you might want to add weight.
It'll certainly help reduce wheel slip. I put a
rectangular 'blob' in the cab.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, as alluded to above, the difference between an 8-bit or 16-bit sound decoder would be the recording *quality*. These are actually both extremely compressed recordings.


----------

